# A3 / S3 Oil Consumption Issues



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

I am the caretaker of my sister's 2015 A3 2.0 Quattro Prestige she factory ordered new. The Audi now has 8k miles on it and has the same issues that Motor Trend had on their A3 and S3 long term testers. She has had the low oil warning lamp after 3k miles, low coolant level warning, and low tire pressure warnings twice in less than 8k miles. She had the door squeak/rattle too, but that is about 90% corrected. She drives 5k miles annually. I drive 35k + annually on a 2012 Acura RL and never have these issues (even after 173k miles). I was the guy who talked her into the car so I am getting concerned about my suggestion to trust Audi. 


http://www.motortrend.com/news/2015-audi-a3-2016-audi-s3-review-verdict/


----------



## patgilm (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up in this since I am getting very close to leasing a S3 and never heard about the oil consumption. i hope some owners chime in so I know if it is truly a problem.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I complained to my dealership as my oil ought came on prematurely before service intervals. They brushed it off as if it didn't matter which pissed me off, having blown an engine before because of similar issues. 

Looking into this, vw had a huge lawsuit for the previous 2.0 engines, but looks like they still haven't fixed the issue. 

Topping off oil on a brand new vehicle is unacceptable and shouldn't be the acceptable answer given to me by the dealership. Def will be my last vag group car.


----------



## iAWD (Sep 26, 2012)

@7k miles I put a third of a quart to top off to full, very acceptable oil consumption:thumb: my car sits at right under 12k miles


----------



## spoole100 (Aug 13, 2014)

*It's a VAG thing...*

Have always had to put 0.5-1 quart of oil in the 2L turbos @5k miles between oil changes. Just buy a 6 pack of Castrol Edge 5W-40 and you should be set.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

spoole100 said:


> Have always had to put 0.5-1 quart of oil in the 2L turbos @5k miles between oil changes. Just buy a 6 pack of Castrol Edge 5W-40 and you should be set.


Standard maintenance, per the manual, should not include having to top off the oil between service periods. If the car can't make it from 5k miles to 15k miles without burning too much oil then Audi should shorten the factory service intervals.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

drive90 said:


> Standard maintenance, per the manual, should not include having to top off the oil between service periods. If the car can't make it from 5k miles to 15k miles without burning too much oil then Audi should shorten the factory service intervals.


I have had the oil changed twice already in 8k miles. The 1st service was done at about 3k while it was in for warranty work (door squeak). The A3 then drank a quart and set the low oil warning light off about 3.5k miles later. If the consumption does not increase I will accept it, but concerned it will. If it were my daily driver I would have to add a quart every 3 weeks. I did that a long time ago with a new 2001 VW Golf 2.0 in grad school and also back as a poor college student with a 3rd hand Chrysler Cordoba. So I have the mindset that clunkers burn oil and both my Cordoba and VW Golf (after just 2 years of use and careful maintenance and care) were true clunkers.

Her Audi with prestige package and sport suspension and seats is a stunning car and a great car to drive. I just wish Audi would engineer in quality commensurate with the brands image and style. And Audi is not the only brand with this issue, even Honda has some oil consumption issues on some engines and some car mags have reported catastrophic oil consumption on some BMW's. I have a friend that just had Honda re-build the engine at no charge on his 2nd hand 2008 Accord with 61k miles for oil consumption. I wonder if Audi will treat their customers as well as Honda does........and certainly hope they do not treat them as they do VW owners and dealers!


----------

